# Crypt. cordata var. Blassii.



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Got my Cryptocoryne cordata var. blassii to bloom. THis one is different from the one I posted a few weeks/months ago. This one I was growing in a little cylindrical container at my office since 2007. So about two months ago I moved it to sunny window boom, now it has an inflorescence and one more on the way. So what this one needed was a little sunshine. The Kettle on this one is slightly different than the one from before because it has a slighty brown margin. Also, no fishy smell as of yet.

Here is the one from before.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65177-inflorescence.html


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! Good growth too.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Great looking crypt. 

Is that algae around the rim of the pot? It looks very similiar to the brown/stringy algae/micro organisms(??) gathering in my emmersed pots where the light is the strongest.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

No, well yes. It is algae, but it in not stringy. More slimy Thanks for the compliments. l finally get to see some real crypt action :clap2:


----------

